# Albert Lee



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

Went to the clinic at LA Music here in Mississauga.

Unbelievable chops this guy has.:bow:
His signature Ernie ball guitar sounded awesome, closed eyes almost tele like sounds. I believe he was playing through an HR Deville and some boss delay pedals along to his backing tracks.

Very easy going and with the typical english humor.

Maybe there should be a master thread devoted to all Clinics that take place around GTA.

I was pissed when I missed John Petrucci's clinic, because I didnt know.
I did attend Ian Paice's clinic at L&M a few years back. Very enjoyable, although I know nothing about drumming.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Damn, I forgot all about it. I dropped in to LA Music this morning and saw the signed Music Man. 

I have the Special Edition Albert Lee MM that I bought off Faracaster. I love the guitar!


----------



## Eric Pykala (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi Ne1!
So you got Faracasters black Limited! I have the twin of that guitar, and used it last Weds. when we opened for Albert at The Arts clinic in Newmarket. I guess we "passed the audition" , because Albert wanted to jam with us, but we plumb ran out of time. What a great gentleman and artist he is!-Eric
Got The Man himself to sign my backplate, like he did last year on my Silhouette Special. Instant Mojo injection...


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Eric Pykala said:


> Hi Ne1!
> So you got Faracasters black Limited! I have the twin of that guitar, and used it last Weds. when we opened for Albert at The Arts clinic in Newmarket. I guess we "passed the audition" , because Albert wanted to jam with us, but we plumb ran out of time. What a great gentleman and artist he is!-Eric
> Got The Man himself to sign my backplate, like he did last year on my Silhouette Special. Instant Mojo injection...


Darn. I'm on your email list but never get any for reminders of these events?
I'll be dropping into The Arts next weekend to get some guitar work done.


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey,I was there at the back of LA Music too!
I had the bicycle & sat front & center. Won a free T-shirt at the end. 
Went inside to shake the man's hand later & get an Autographed photo. 
Albert's been everywhere & jammed/played with the greats. He sure can Chicken-pick!! :bow:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Eric Pykala said:


> Hi Ne1! So you got Faracasters black Limited! I have the twin of that guitar, and used it last Weds. when we opened for Albert at The Arts clinic in Newmarket. I guess we "passed the audition" , because Albert wanted to jam with us, but we plumb ran out of time. What a great gentleman and artist he is!-Eric
> Got The Man himself to sign my backplate, like he did last year on my Silhouette Special. Instant Mojo injection...


...you guys in the arts music "pick-up" band really acquitted yourselves well opening for albert. bro', you got a BIG voice. hugely enjoyable.

this was my second albert lee clinic. he tells wonderful stories of bygone eras that many of us geezers experienced first hand.

-dh


----------



## Eric Pykala (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey ne1, when you're in the store, ask one of the guys to check the accuracy of your mailing and email addys. We try to let everybody know about these things, so sorry you got missed. And David, thanks for the kind words. I LOVE playing with the A-team guys...actually doing a country gig with Mike Bowell as leadplayer in September (one you may want to attend on Friday the 14th in Bradford). Thanks to all that came out for Albert!-Eric


----------

